# Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU



## MD61 (7. Dezember 2018)

*Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Guten Abend Community,

Ich würde in meinem neuen System gerne wieder eine Wasserkühlung verbauen. Gibt es eine Faustregel zur Berechnung der Radiatorfläche damit mein System schön kühl und leise läuft? Reicht ein 280mm Radiator aus? Folgende Komponenten sollen gekühlt werden:

CPU: AMD Ryzen 7 2700X
GPU: ZOTAC GAMING GeForce RTX 2080 Ti AMP

Ich freue mich auf euer Feedback


----------



## chaotium (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ja Servus und Guten Abend!

Also der 280er Radi reicht für den Ryzen. Für die Zotac brauchste nochmal mindestens nen 280er, besser 360er.
Zwei drei 360er Radi sollten ganz passabel sein. Allerdings nur wenn es gute Lüfter sind 

Fausregel gibt es, die halte ich aber nur für die mindest anforderung:
Die Formel lautetet: 100W = 120mm²


----------



## Duke711 (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Nicht ganz:

100 W = 120x120 mm², 120 mm² wären etwas wenig.


----------



## chaotium (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich meinte damit dass man sagt ein 120mm² für 100W.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Um halbwegs leise zu bleiben sollte man 100W pro 120er Radi und 120W pro 140er Radi nicht überschreiten, wenns wirklich leise sein soll jeweils die Hälfte.
Für einen Ryzen 2700X + 2080Ti, was ohne OC grob 350W Abwärme bedeutet brauchste also mindestens einen 4x120 oder 3x140er Radi.

Und nebenbei: Es geht NICHT um Quadratmillimeter sondern schlicht um Durchmesser der Radiator(lüfter). Die real durchströmte Fläche ist weitaus kleiner als 120x120 bei einem 120er Radi weil der Lüfter nicht die ganze quadratische Fläche abdeckt und in der Mitte (wo der Motor list) auch nicht pustet.


----------



## Darkspell64 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, mit 100w pro 120mm wird die Sache weder kühl noch leise 

Ich habe zum Beispiel einen 8700k + GTX1080, hier komme ich auf vielleicht 350w Gesamtleistung, sprich nicht mal 70 Watt pro 120mm. Mit meinen beiden Radis, 360mm und 280mm, halte ich die Wassertemperatur bei fixen 800 Umdrehungen mit über 40 Grad schon für grenzwertig. 

Bei wasserkühlung gilt einfach: Radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen. Also alles rein was ins Gehäuse geht oder extern bauen, damit hat man immer genug Fläche 

Mfg 
Darkspell


----------



## MD61 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Welche Dicke der Radiatoren würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich hätte 2 360er und einen 120er Platz!


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Die Dicke ist kaum entscheidend, es geht fast rein um die Fläche.
Dickere Radiatoren haben zwar mehr Kühlfläche aber auch einen höheren Strömungswiderstand für die Lüfter, bedeutet bei gleicher Drehzahl strömt weniger Luft durch den dicken Radi als durch den dünnen (bei angenommen gleichem Lamellenabstand).

Dicke Radiatoren sind für Systeme geeignet, die auf gegebenem Raum die maximale Kühlleistung haben wollen (fast) egal wie laut es wird - denn sehr starke/laute Lüfter vorausgesetzt die durch nen 60er Radi noch viel Luft drücken sind die Dinger sehr leistungsstark. Wenns dagegen leise sein soll nutzt man dünnere Radis (30er) und langsamer drehende Lüfter - dann aber sehr viel Fläche.

In deinem Falle würde ich die beiden 360er Radiplätze nutzen, hier 45mm Dicke einbauen und Lüfter die im (regelbaren) Bereich zwischen etwa 600 und 1200 upm laufen. Das ist wenn keine last anliegt dann sehr leise (mit 600 upm) und bei Vollast ausreichend leistungsfähig um gute Temperaturen zu halten mit entsprechend höherer Drehzahl. Wenns halt reinpasst.

2x NexXxoS XT45 + 6x BlacksilentPro PL-PS als Beispiel. Und bevor die Frage kommt: Ja, das ist so teuer...

Alternativ günstige nicht regelbare Lüfter im 1000 upm-Bereich. Im Idle nicht ganz so leise, unter Vollast nicht ganz so leistuingsfähig aber einfacher einzurichten und günstiger in der Anschaffung.


----------



## MD61 (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Bezüglich des Preises kommt keine Frage. Hatte mein altes System auch voll Custom wassergekühlt. Habe im neuen Sytem aktuell eine NZXT X62 die meinen 2700X gut und sehr leise kühlt. Allerdings ist mir meine neue 2080 Ti von Zotac viel zu laut. Und bevor ich nur die 2080 Ti Custom mache, mache ich doch gleich alles neu und verkaufe die X62!


----------



## chaotium (8. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Kauf dir besser Radis von Aquacomputer : airplex radical 2/360
oder watercool


----------



## Darkspell64 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Die NeXxos sind aber auch keine schlechte Wahl. Habe sie bei mir verbaut und weder an der Verarbeitung noch an der Leistung wäre was auszusetzen, auch wenns nur die xt30 sind.

Mfg
Darkspell


----------



## MD61 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Welche Produkte soll ich generell verwenden? Hatte beim letzten Build alles von EK. Würde aber gerne alles von einer Marke verbauen (so bin ich ). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Marke Bykski?


----------



## EddyBaldon (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Rückblickend kann ich dir nur empfehlen einen Mo-Ra daneben zu stellen. Kaum Gebastel nötig, sehr leise und komfortabel zu warten. Hier meine interne Lösung zum Thema Radiatorfläche. Wie gesagt, heute würde ich extern machen. Deine 500 Watt schafft der faktisch geräuschlos.

1 Kilowatt WaKü intern: Zwei MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X als SLI mit triple 4K Monitoren. 12K60p. Ein Kurzbericht.


----------



## Darkspell64 (9. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe größtenteils EK Bauteile verbaut, zusammen mit den NeXxos Radiatoren und einer Aquaero Steuerung. Das funktioniert bisher super 
Es muss also nicht alles von einem Hersteller kommen, da treten meist keine Probleme auf.

Wichtig ist nur immer, dass du die Radiatoren vorher reinigst, gibt hier im Forum ne Anleitung dazu. Das sollte man bei allen Radiatoren machen

Extern wäre natürlich wirklich das einfachste, ich überlege auch ob ich noch zusätzlich einen Mora mit unter den Schreibtisch stelle... Es kann nie kalt genug sein


----------



## MD61 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Kann ich meine Silent Wings 3 PWM auf den Radiatoren verwenden?


----------



## Darkspell64 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Da die silent wings einen offenen Rahmen haben, sind sie für wakü nicht so geeignet.
Empfehlenswert wären wie immer die noctua, ich selbst bin mit meinem Fractal dynamic x2 auch sehr zufrieden


----------



## MD61 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Darkspell64 schrieb:


> Da die silent wings einen offenen Rahmen haben, sind sie für wakü nicht so geeignet.
> Empfehlenswert wären wie immer die noctua, ich selbst bin mit meinem Fractal dynamic x2 auch sehr zufrieden



Nicht so geeignet oder gar nicht geeignet? Desweiteren wollte ich noch Fragen ob es blöd ist 120er und 140er Lüfter gemischt zu verbauen wegen Drehzahlen usw.? Natürlich mit den dazu passenden Radiatoren!?


----------



## Darkspell64 (10. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Grundsätzlich werden sie funktionieren, aber du verschenkt Kühlpotential.
Falla du sie schon hat, kannst du sie natürlich verwenden und hinterher immernoch tauschen, falls die Kühlung eher schlecht abschneidet.

Das Mischen ist kein Problem. Ich habe selbst 3 140er Lüfter und 3 120er verbaut, da bei mir oben ein 420er Radiator Probleme mit dem RAM ergeben hätte. 

Regelung ist kein Problem, da in Prozent bzw. Spannung geregelt wird und die Maximaldrehzahl somit für die Regelung irrelevant ist.

Zwei Sachen wären aber zu beachten:
1. Lautstärke, höhere Drehzahl bedeutet auch immer höhere Lautstärke 
2. Drehzahl auslesen: falls mehrere Lüfter an einen Anschluss kommen, wird nur ein Drehzahlsignal ausgelesen. Beim Mischen von Größen an einem Anschluss stimmt die angegebene Drehzahl nicht mit allen Lüftern überein, was eher ein optisches Problem darstellt 

Falls möglich und Platz ist, würde ich aber nur 140er verbauen, weil diese einfach leiser sind und 140er Radiatoren deutlich mehr Fläche bieten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Wenn du es günstig haben willst, schau dir mal die Arctic P12 / P14 an


----------



## SolomonGrundy (11. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Die Be Quiet kann man auch benutzen sind max. 3 °  schlechter als Lüfter mit geschlossenen Rahmen, hatte sie selbst auch schon in benutzung.

Bin aus optischen gründen auf die Noctua Redux Lüfter gewechselt, konnte mich mit dem braun nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Tudelutu (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich kann jedem die Noctua NF-P14s Redux-1200 PWM empfehlen.
Kosten weniger als die Branchenüblichen Pendants und sind wirklich sehr sehr leise.

Und zu der Lautstärke: Ich habe es bei mir so gehandhabt, dass ich alles an Radiatorfläche eingebaut habe, was möglich war (in meinem Fall 2x 560mm Radiatoren [Nexxos]).
Das sorgt dafür, dass ich die Lüfter mit 300 U/min laufen lassen kann - unhörbar.

LG Tudelutu


----------



## MD61 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich hab mir mal eine Bestellung bei Alphacool zusammengestellt. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Müssen es X-Flow Radis sein?
In der Gebrauchtabteilung von Aquatuning gibts normale 280er für 25€ das Stück


----------



## Tudelutu (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Was genau sind X-Flow Radiatoren?^^

Ich würde übrigens, wie meine Vorredner, 45er empfehlen 
Und ich persönlich, bin der Qualität wegen zu Watercool aka Heatkiller gegangen. Wahnsinns Qualität.

Edit: Habe mir X-Flow Radiatoren angesehen.
Wenn du einen 45er nimmst, hast du das Problem der Anschlussmöglichkeiten nicht


----------



## MD61 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Müssen es X-Flow Radis sein?
> In der Gebrauchtabteilung von Aquatuning gibts normale 280er für 25€ das Stück



Ja die hätte ich schon gern, da es mir mit der Verschlauchung so am besten passt! Ansonsten OK so die Bestellung?


----------



## Darkspell64 (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Die Bestellung sieht soweit in Ordnung aus, genug Fittings und Winkel hast du auch. War damals bei mir der Fehler, ich musste Winkel nachbestellen 
Ich habe 2 ST30 Radiatoren, die gehen soweit echt in Ordnung. Jedoch hört man zu den X-Flow immer wieder auch Negatives.

Die Verschlauchung bekommt man mit paar Winkeln auch so ganz gut hin, aber im Endeffekt ist es Geschmackssache. Und du brauchst ja für später auch noch Verbesserungspotential, wenn der Basteltrieb wieder zuschlägt


----------



## WhoRainZone (12. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich seh das halt so:
für 50€ bekommt man 2 geprüfte normale 280er Radis, mit Glück sind das auch einfach nur Retourwaren. Ich hab da nen 240er für 20€ gekauft, und der war komplett originalverpackt.
Für die 2 X-Flows, die auch noch schlechter kühlen zahlt man das 3-Fache.

Aber ist ja nur meine Meinung


----------



## freaky1978 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Deine Zusammenstellung ist eigendlich recht gut nur wie hier alle schon geschrieben haben Radiatorfläche ist durch nichts zu ersetzen bin selber vor kurzen von internen Radiatoren zu einen Mora3 gewechselt.
Habe jetzt 1x240 1x280 + Mora 3 und es ist einfach nur göttlich diese Ruhe und die Temperaturen sollte dir also das ganze wider erwarten noch zu warm sein kann man mit einen Mora 3 nichts falsch machen.

@ WhoRainZone Kann ich nur bestätigen habe selber 3x 280 von den  gebrauchten hier liegen Ware orginalverpackt und bis auf minimalste  Spuren alles in Ordnung billiger kommste nicht dran


----------



## MD61 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch noch bewusst für die Artikel der Marke Bykski entschieden. 1. gefallen mir die Kühlblöcke sehr gut und 2. wollte ich einfach mal was neues probieren und 3. hat das Paket preislich gepasst. Gerne berichte ich euch dann über die Qualität sowie die Leistung der Komponenten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Wo hast du bestellt?
Es gibt ja mehrere Shops, die Bykski auch in der EU vertreiben 
Ganz gut gefällt mir der hier: Custom Cable Modz Bykski Deutschland- Deine Traum Wasserkuehlung
Der Betreiber hat auch einen Support-Thread im Luxx


----------



## MD61 (13. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Wo hast du bestellt?
> Es gibt ja mehrere Shops, die Bykski auch in der EU vertreiben
> Ganz gut gefällt mir der hier: Custom Cable Modz Bykski Deutschland- Deine Traum Wasserkuehlung
> Der Betreiber hat auch einen Support-Thread im Luxx



Ich habe die Artikel bei ezmodding.com bestellt. Kann ich bis jetzt nur Empfehlen. Sehr freundlicher Kontakt bereits vor der Bestellung. Gerne gebe ich euch dann noch Auskunft zur Lieferung usw.


----------



## MD61 (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Welche WLP soll ich für CPU und GPU verwenden? Oder soll ich Flüssigmetall verwenden?


----------



## Schrotti (15. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Darkspell64 schrieb:


> Und wie auch schon geschrieben wurde, mit 100w pro 120mm wird die Sache weder kühl noch leise
> 
> Ich habe zum Beispiel einen 8700k + GTX1080, hier komme ich auf vielleicht 350w Gesamtleistung, sprich nicht mal 70 Watt pro 120mm. Mit meinen beiden Radis, 360mm und 280mm, halte ich die Wassertemperatur bei fixen 800 Umdrehungen mit über 40 Grad schon für grenzwertig.
> 
> ...




Das Problem kenne ich zur genüge.

Meine Kiste (Corsair Obsidian 900D) steht neben den Heizungsrohren weil es anders eben nicht geht. Liegt nun Volllast beim zocken an, steigt die Wassertemp auf ~43°C an.
Werde im Urlaub zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr alles auseinander reißen und Umbauen. Andere Lüfter auf den XSPC 480er im Deckel (aktuell 800U/min eLoops). 
Zusätzlich einen 240er oder 360er in die Front und in den Boden kommt noch ein 240er Watercool HTSF2 zusätzlich zum vorhandenen 360er XSPC.

Dürfte dann reichen um unter 40°C Wassertemp. zu bleiben.

1x 480 XSPC Radi
1x 360 XSPC Radi
2x 240 Watercool und Alphacool


----------



## Tudelutu (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Da hast du ja echt ein gewaltiges System.
Gibts Bilder dazu? Würde mich mal interessieren.
Vielleicht solltest du, wenn die Heizung so nah ist, mal überlegen, ob ein Mora der etwas weiter weg steht, nicht besser wäre.


----------



## ludscha (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe hier auch ein 900D stehen, mit intern einem 480er Alphacool (Boden) und 420er Alphacool NeXXos (30 mm)  Radi im Deckel und zwei Mora 360 extern. Also insgesamt 29 Lüfter 

Wasserremps sind bei mir max. 33 Grad im Hochsommer, alles über 35 Gad Wassertemp wäre für mich ein Graus.

Aber wen der Pc wirklich neben der Heizung steht, würde ich wie schon angemerkt wurde, auch über einen Mora nachdenken.

@ Tudelutu

Ich würde oben einen 420er Radi setzen und im Boden einen 480er Radi mit 30 mm Dicke und die 2x 240er weglassen.

Aber naja, ne WaKü ist immer eine Baustelle, da gibt`s ständig was zu verbessern, so ein Mist aber auch. 

Mfg


----------



## Schrotti (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe keinen Platz für einen Mora leider.

Das Zimmer ist relativ klein (4,5m lang 2,4 breit). Gästecouch usw. und


----------



## Tudelutu (16. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Iduscha, das mit den 2x240er war Schrotti 
Ich hab 2x560mm bei mir drin^^
Aber die Frage ob Wärmeleitpaste oder Flüssigmetall würde mich auch mal interessieren. Kann man ohne Probleme auch zwischen Kühler und g/cpu Flüssigmetall packen?


----------



## Tudelutu (19. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Hat niemand eine Meinung dazu?


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Flüssigmetall unter den Kühler geht problemlos, wenn der Kühler vernickelt ist. Bei Kupfer muss man aufpassen, das Flüssigmetall reagiert mit dem Kupfer wodurch sich zum einen das Kupfer grau verfärbt, was aber die Kühlleistung kein Stück beeinflusst, zum anderen kann!!! (kommt auf das verwendete Flüssigmetall an) durch diesen Prozess das Flüssigmetall fest werden, was dann durchaus zu einer Verminderung der Kühlleistung führen kann. Bei mir hat Conductonaut auch optische Spuren auf Intels Heatspreader hinterlassen, obwohl dieser eigentlich vernickelt sein sollte, aber sonst haben mehrere c/gpus und deren (vernickelte) Kühler keinerlei Spuren davon. Man sollte natürlich den Bereich direkt drumherum isolieren, das Zeug kann auslaufen (kommt auf die Menge und Bewegung an), und dann ist es natürlich nicht schön direkt daneben elektrische Kontakte zu haben.


----------



## Tudelutu (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Den Conductonaut habe ich auch. Allerdings nur 1g. Ich hab keine Ahnung ob das fürs Köpfen UND Kühler reicht^^
Mal angenommen der 7820x ist geköpft. Wie viel °C Unterschied macht dann Flüssigmetall zu Wärmeleitpaste? Hab arctic Silver 5


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

1g reicht locker für 10 Verwendungen, das muss ja nur ganz dünn drauf, grade dass es Unebenheiten zwischen beiden Oberflächen ausgleicht. Pauschal kann man jetzt nicht sagen, wieviel °C Flüssigmetall bringt, das kommt natürlich auf den Verbrauch der Cpu, die Chipgröße und den Kühler an, im Schnitt kann man von 20°C sprechen durch Flüssigmetall unterm Ihs und 5°C durch Flüssigmetall auf dem Ihs, oder etwa 1/3 geringere Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Raumluft und Cpu.


----------



## Tudelutu (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Dann werde ich weiterhin WLP auf den IHS packen. Um die 5°C ist es nicht schade, dass der Kühlkörper so bleibt wie er ist


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Wenn das Teil vernickelt ist wie gesagt üblicherweise kein Problem, das lässt sich einfach wegwischen mit etwas Reinigungsalk, Kupfer behält eben Spuren (die man mit etwas Aufwand auch wieder weg bekommt), ach ja, Alu und Flüssigmetall vertragen sich nicht, da muss man unbedingt aufpassen.


----------



## MD61 (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Also ich habe mich jetzt mal für die CoolerMaster Mastergel Maker als WLP entschieden. Flüssigmetall auf meiner 2080 Ti ist mir ein zu hohes Risiko. Ich gebe euch bezüglich der Performance dann Bescheid!


----------



## Tudelutu (21. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Der Kühlkörper besteht aus vernickeltem Kupfer. 
Aber wer weiß, welchen Kram Intel da so reinklatscht?


----------



## MD61 (23. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Also einmal 240 und einmal 360 sind eindeutig zu wenig!  Ich verdopple jz das ganze und bestell mir ein neues Gehäuse!


----------



## MD61 (24. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Bin mir jz sicher dass es am Gehäuse liegt. Das ist ein einziger Hitzestau im Inneren. Da oben nur kleine Schlitze sind kommt kaum Luft raus....hab mir ein Lian Li PC-O11 Air bestellt


----------



## Tudelutu (25. Dezember 2018)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Cooles Teil.
Kann man sicher viel mit machen.

Als ich eine Wakü aufbauen wollte und geguckt hab, was in meinem Nanoxia Deep Silence 5 so geht, bin ich direkt auf das Thermaltake the Tower 900 umgestiegen xD


----------



## MD61 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Mein Umbau ist soweit fertig....Bilder folgen 

Meine Temperaturen:

Raumtemperatur: ca. 22-24C
Wassertemperatur: Idle ca. 24C und Last ca. 34C
GPU: 44C
CPU: 44C

Sind die Temps soweit in Ordung?


----------



## Tudelutu (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Glückwunsch erstmal, man ist ja immer ganz froh wenn man fertig ist.
Hast du einen Benchmark laufen lassen um auf die Temperaturen zu kommen? Wenn ja wie lange?
Wenn sich die Wassertemperatur bei Vollbelastung auf 34°C einpendelt, ist es in Ordnung. Im Idle wäre es eine Katastrophe^^


----------



## MD61 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Glückwunsch erstmal, man ist ja immer ganz froh wenn man fertig ist.
> Hast du einen Benchmark laufen lassen um auf die Temperaturen zu kommen? Wenn ja wie lange?
> Wenn sich die Wassertemperatur bei Vollbelastung auf 34°C einpendelt, ist es in Ordnung. Im Idle wäre es eine Katastrophe^^



Sorry.....habe ich vergessen dazu zu schreiben.....die 34C sind natürlich unter Last.....hab einfach 3 Stunden AC Odyssey gespielt.....dabei ist die GPU permanent 99% ausgelastet. Im Idle hab ich um die 24-25C Wassertemperatur. Also alles OK soweit?


----------



## Tudelutu (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Das hört sich gut an 

Wieviel Radiatorfläche hast du denn jetzt an der Graka? Hast du 2 Loops oder alles in einem?


----------



## MD61 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe einen gesamten Loop. Habe jetzt 2 Stück 240mm und 1 Stück 360mm verbaut.  Meine Siltent Wings 3 laufen mit 1.000 Umdrehungen und sind dabei kaum bis gar nicht zu hören. Wie wichtig ist die Drehzahl der Pumpe im Bezug zur Wassertemperatur? Hab die im Moment mit 1.800 Umdrehungen laufen und die ist somit auch nicht hörbar bzw. kaum hörbar.


----------



## Tudelutu (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Welche Pumpe nutzt du denn?
Ich habe dazu in diesem Forum schon eine Menge gelesen und alle sind sich einig, dass der Durchfluss keine sonderlich große Rolle spielt, da die Wärmeübertragung zu Wasser sowieso etwas Träge ist.
Soll heißen, es dauert eine kleine Weile, bis das Wasser die Temperaturen aufnimmt.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind Fließeschwindigkeiten von über 40l/h komplett ausreichend.
Wenn man (wie ich) keinen Durchflusssensor nutzt, ist das natürlich schlecht abzuschätzen, aber meine beiden D5-Pumpen laufen beide auf Stufe 2 und alle Temperaturen sind in Ordnung. 
Laut meinem MSI Board ist Stufe 2 irgendwas bei 2300U/min.

Anmerkung: Meine Lüfter laufen mit 500 bis 700 Umdrehungen  Hab aber auch 2x 560mm Radiatoren


----------



## MD61 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe diese Pumpe verbaut:
Bykski Pumpen-AGB-Kombi


----------



## Tudelutu (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Wie lief der Transport von der Seite? Hat es lange gedauert bis es kam?

In deiner Kombi scheint eine DDC eingebaut zu sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht^^
Ich würde sagen, dass 2500U/min auch nicht schaden, aber solange die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind, besteht wahrscheinlich kein Handlungsbedarf 

Die 600l/h sind auf höchster Drehzahl gemessen, in einem Kreislauf ohne Widerstand. Da dein Wasser ja durch mehrere Radiatoren und Kühler muss, erhöht sich der Widerstand und somit sinkt die Förderleistung - nur am Rande


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> IMeine Siltent Wings 3 laufen mit 1.000 Umdrehungen und sind dabei kaum bis gar nicht zu hören



Da sieht man mal wie subjektiv das Geräusch von Lüfter wahrgenommen wird. Ich würde bei 1000 U/min die SW3 deutlich heraushören... für mich sind die über 650 U/min schon zu laut. 

PS: Meine laufen übrigens zw 350 - 650 U/min.... was selbst dir noch leiser vorkommen sollte und reichen dürfte.


----------



## MD61 (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Wie lief der Transport von der Seite? Hat es lange gedauert bis es kam?
> 
> In deiner Kombi scheint eine DDC eingebaut zu sein. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht^^
> Ich würde sagen, dass 2500U/min auch nicht schaden, aber solange die Temperaturen in Ordnung sind, besteht wahrscheinlich kein Handlungsbedarf
> ...



Also ich belasse die Pumpe jetzt mal bei den 1.898 Umdrehungen. Da ist sie schön leise und die Temperatur ist ja eh in Ordnung.  Den Shop EZmodding.com kann ich nur Empfehlen. Erstkontakt TOP. Alle meine Fragen wurden sofort beantwortet. Die Preise der Produkte sind TOP sowie auch die Verarbeitung (soweit ich beurteilen kann im Vergleich zu EK). Versand war super schnell, da alle Artikel auf Lager waren. Das einzige negative war dass die Beschreibung in chinesisch war, jedoch war anhand der Bilder der Zusammenbau und Einbau überhaupt kein Problem. Ich habe alles von denen und Bykski gekauft. Also Schläuche, Fittinge, Radiatoren, CPU Kühler mit Temp Anzeige und GPU Kühler mit Temp Anzeige. Sehr coole Sache


----------



## Tudelutu (9. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Okay, cool, dann kann ich mich da ja auch umsehen, wenn ich meine Schläuche gegen Tubes austauschen will


----------



## Eudamir (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Pumpe verbaut:
> Bykski Pumpen-AGB-Kombi



Hach, wenn ich mir hier die Threads durchlese bekomme ich immer Lust auf Umbauarbeiten  die Pumpe sieht super aus!


----------



## MD61 (18. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Hier mal ein schnelles Bild von meinem neuen Build


----------



## MD61 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Noch einen 240er Radiator bestellt.....dann hab ich alle internen Möglichkeiten ausgeschöpft!! Nächster Schritt?


----------



## chaotium (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> Bin mir jz sicher dass es am Gehäuse liegt. Das ist ein einziger Hitzestau im Inneren. Da oben nur kleine Schlitze sind kommt kaum Luft raus....hab mir ein Lian Li PC-O11 Air bestellt ������



Wunschcase kaufen + externe Radis= glücklich sein.


----------



## Tudelutu (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Du hast alles zusammengebaut und nun noch einen 240er bestellt? Warum das?
Ein höchstens möglicher nächster Schritt ist Hardtubing und Modding^^ Trägt aber nicht zur Funktionalität bei^^


----------



## MD61 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Das Case ist Top! Ich könnte jz sagen um die Kühlleistung weiter zu optimieren, jedoch aber eher um meinen Basteldrang zu stillen ��. Hardtubes hatte ich schon. Schaut zwar super aus, ist mir bei meinen häufigen Änderungen jedoch zu lästig. Brauche dann vermutlich bald Tipps zu externen Radiatoren (Marke, Schlauchverbindungen, Kabelführung, usw...)!


----------



## Tudelutu (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Tja im Fall Kabelmanagement bräuchte ich auch mal einen Lehrgang^^ Keine Ahnung wie ich da auf einen grünen Zweig kommen soll. 
Derzeit könnte man meine Rückseite als Kabel-Tumbleweed bezeichnen ^^
Bei dem externen Radiator musst du dich einfach nur entscheiden wo er hin soll und baust dir dann halt deinen MoRa zusammen 
Wahrscheinlich macht es Sinn dabei Schnellkupplungen zu nutzen


----------



## MD61 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Tja im Fall Kabelmanagement bräuchte ich auch mal einen Lehrgang^^ Keine Ahnung wie ich da auf einen grünen Zweig kommen soll.
> Derzeit könnte man meine Rückseite als Kabel-Tumbleweed bezeichnen ^^
> Bei dem externen Radiator musst du dich einfach nur entscheiden wo er hin soll und baust dir dann halt deinen MoRa zusammen
> Wahrscheinlich macht es Sinn dabei Schnellkupplungen zu nutzen



Schnellkupplungen hätte ich mir auch gedacht. Lüfter dann am besten 4 Stück 180mm oder? Und das ganze zusätzlich zu meinen bestehenden internen Radiatoren oder als Ersatz für diese?


----------



## Tudelutu (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Wie viel Radiatorlänge hast du denn jetzt insgesamt für welche Komponenten?
Nur um dein Setup jetzt mal zusammenzufassen^^
Wenn du ohnehin schon 1000mm für Graka und CPU hast, ist noch ein Mora dazu, eigentlich nur sinnvoll, wenn du alles ohne Lüfter betreiben willst, sprich passiv


----------



## MD61 (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Wie viel Radiatorlänge hast du denn jetzt insgesamt für welche Komponenten?
> Nur um dein Setup jetzt mal zusammenzufassen^^
> Wenn du ohnehin schon 1000mm für Graka und CPU hast, ist noch ein Mora dazu, eigentlich nur sinnvoll, wenn du alles ohne Lüfter betreiben willst, sprich passiv



Also mit dem bestellten Radiator hätte ich dann 1080mm. Alles passiv?


----------



## Tudelutu (26. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Na wenn du 1080mm und dann noch einen zusätzlichen Mora im Kreislauf hast, kannst du alle Lüfter weglassen glaub ich^^
1080mm reichen (inklusive Lüfter) dicke, für alles was an Hardware in einen Kreislauf passt^^
Ich hatte schon von jemandem gelesen, der hatte 2 Moras und keinen Lüfter. Funzt


----------



## MD61 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

So.....der zusätzliche 240 mm Radiator ist verbaut. Leistung ist natürlich TOP......gleichbleibende Temperaturen bei nochmals gesenkter Lüfterdrehzahl. Basteldrang gestillt.....NÖ


----------



## Tudelutu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Na dann mach es halt meeeegahübsch^^


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> So.....der zusätzliche 240 mm Radiator ist verbaut. Leistung ist natürlich TOP......gleichbleibende Temperaturen bei nochmals gesenkter Lüfterdrehzahl. Basteldrang gestillt.....NÖ



Also betreffend Leistung und Basteldrang... empfehle ich noch ein externer Mora... dann kann man auch ausserhalb des Gehäuses beginnen zu Basteln(ohne Hardware zu gefährden) und was die Leistung betrifft... das hebt die Wasserkühlung in neue Sphären!!
Und falls jetzt sagst(ne ist mir zu umständlich ich will evtl. Mal den Rechner an eine Lan mitnehmen)
Mach Schnellkupplungen ran. Und schon hast du das Würstchen und das Brötchen!

Ich möchte mein Mora nicht mehr missen!


----------



## Tudelutu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Aber wenn er ohnehin schon 1080mm Radiatorlänge hat? Wozu noch mehr Kühlfläche?


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Aber wenn er ohnehin schon 1080mm Radiatorlänge hat? Wozu noch mehr Kühlfläche?



Weil interne 1080 noch lange nicht das optimum sind... ich habe auch intern 2x 360mm und 1x 280mm.
Und nun noch nen Mora extern.
Wassertemperatur ist nun maximal 5-10 grad über Umgebungstemperatur... vorher wahren es ca 15-20 grad.
Aber ok mein Gehäuse war auch vom Airflow nicht optimal.

Ich denke aber Radiatorfläche hat man NIE Genug!

Und es geht auch um de Basteldrang...
Externe Hardtubes durchs Zimmer geben völlig neue möglichkeiten

Ich habe da noch 1000 projekte die ich machen möchte


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Aber wenn er ohnehin schon 1080mm Radiatorlänge hat? Wozu noch mehr Kühlfläche?


Mehr Kühlfläche ist einfach besser


----------



## Tudelutu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Okay okay, ihr habt gewonnen^^
Hätte ich mehr Fläche als 560mm in meinem Graka-Loop, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht bei 32,5°C, bzw. ich müsste die Lüfter nicht über 35% laufen lassen^^


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich hab eigentlich zu wenig Kühlfläche 
7x120 und 2x140 für max. 450W
Ich könnte erweitern auf 12x120 oder 4x120 6x140

Aber was das kostet


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Okay okay, ihr habt gewonnen^^
> Hätte ich mehr Fläche als 560mm in meinem Graka-Loop, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht bei 32,5°C, bzw. ich müsste die Lüfter nicht über 35% laufen lassen^^



BINGO jetzt hast du es Begriffen...
Prinzipiell hat man erst genügend Fläche, wenn man im passiv Betrieb nicht mehr als 1 grad über Umgebungstemperstur ist.
Aber frag mich nicht wie viel Quadrattmeter Fläche man dazu bräuchte!


----------



## Tudelutu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich glaube, es kommt sehr darauf an, womit man sich zufrieden gibt


----------



## MD61 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Würdet ihr den Mo-Ra3 dann mal zuerst passiv betreiben oder gleich mit Lüftern bestücken? Falls ja, welche? Ich hätte auf 4x 180er gesetzt oder? Schnellkupplungen hätte ich sowieso verwendet. Reicht die LT Version aus oder muss es der Pro sein?


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe bei mir den LT... reicht dicke
4x 200 er wäre mein favorit gewesen... aber die übergangsplate war bei mir nirgendwo lieferbar. Deshalb habe ich nun... 9x 140mm lüfter. (Geht auch gut aber braucht halt viel mehr kabel)
Meine Lüfter drehen dort konstant so bei 400-500 Umdrehungen... 
Ich würde schon Lüfter drauf machen... sie müssen nicht schnell drehen, der Wirkungsgrad steigt schon bei kleinem Luftstrom stark an... im Gegenzug zu rein passiv.


----------



## Tudelutu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Also ich hab noch nicht mit einem MoRa gearbeitet, aber ich kann dir ja sagen, was ich machen würde:
Ob Pro oder LT würde ich davon abhängig machen, wo ich ihn anbauen bzw. an welche Seite ich Lüfter haben will.
Und 180er kenn ich mich nicht aus, wenn es gute gibt, müssten diese aber besser sein als kleinere.
Und erstmal passiv funktioniert sicher


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Also ich hab noch nicht mit einem MoRa gearbeitet, aber ich kann dir ja sagen, was ich machen würde:
> Ob Pro oder LT würde ich davon abhängig machen, wo ich ihn anbauen bzw. an welche Seite ich Lüfter haben will.
> Und 180er kenn ich mich nicht aus, wenn es gute gibt, müssten diese aber besser sein als kleinere.
> Und erstmal passiv funktioniert sicher



Wenn du passiv willst (was ich nicht empfehlen würde)
Danm platziere ihn waagerecht (Aufhängen zb)

Dann steigt die warme luft nach oben hin weg... und es entsteht automatisch ein kleiner Luftaustausch


----------



## Tudelutu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Wenn du passiv willst (was ich nicht empfehlen würde)
> Danm platziere ihn waagerecht (Aufhängen zb)
> 
> Dann steigt die warme luft nach oben hin weg... und es entsteht automatisch ein kleiner Luftaustausch



Guter Tipp

Warum würdest du passiv nicht empfehlen?


----------



## WhoRainZone (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Tudelutu schrieb:


> Guter Tipp
> 
> Warum würdest du passiv nicht empfehlen?


Weil sich das Geld dafür dann nicht wirklich lohnt.
Lüfter auf 300 RPM hört man nicht, aber der minimale Luftstrom bringt enorm Kühlleistung


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Weil sich das Geld dafür dann nicht wirklich lohnt.
> Lüfter auf 300 RPM hört man nicht, aber der minimale Luftstrom bringt enorm Kühlleistung



Genau... weil der Wirkungsgrad schon bei kleinstem Luftzug massiv zu nimmt... 4 grosse lüfter mit ca. 200-300U minut erhöhen den Wirkungsgrad um über 100%...
Du könntest natürlich semi passiv machen.
Geregelt über aquaero oder so, dass die Lüfter erst unter Last einschalten.
Aber komm ehrlich mein Mora steht unter dem Tisch und von den Lüftern höre ich, wenn ich nicht unter den Tisch kriche gar nichts!

Ein Mora kann passiv max so 200 Watt abführen. 
Mit Lüftern kommt man locker an 1000 bis 1200 Watt...


----------



## MD61 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Genau... weil der Wirkungsgrad schon bei kleinstem Luftzug massiv zu nimmt... 4 grosse lüfter mit ca. 200-300U minut erhöhen den Wirkungsgrad um über 100%...
> Du könntest natürlich semi passiv machen.
> Geregelt über aquaero oder so, dass die Lüfter erst unter Last einschalten.
> Aber komm ehrlich mein Mora steht unter dem Tisch und von den Lüftern höre ich, wenn ich nicht unter den Tisch kriche gar nichts!
> ...



Dann würde ich meinen Mo-Ra3 360 LT mit 4 Stück Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM bestücken. Sollte normal funktionieren so oder?


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich meinen Mo-Ra3 360 LT mit 4 Stück Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM bestücken. Sollte normal funktionieren so oder?



Ich bin nicht ganz sicher ob das beim 360er geht... für den 420er braucht man so eine adapterplate damit man die grossen Lüfter montieren kann... den 360er kenne ich zu wenig.

Aber rein das Prinzip wäre sicher gut!


----------



## ludscha (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Halterungen für 180er Lüfter sind dabei laut Watercool-Shop, aber Wandhalterung oder Füsse musst du seperat ordern.

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/25000

Mit dem Wasser unten in den MoRa rein und oben raus und nicht anders herum, entlüftet den MoRa leichter und besser.

Von Passiv rate ich beim Mora grundsätzlich ab, da er für dies nicht gebaut wurde, er braucht einen leichten Luftzug.

Im Idle laufen meine Lüfter mit 320 rpm, was nach meinem Empfinden leise ist, letztlich könnte ich sie auch ausschalten, da mehr als genug Radifläche vorhanden ist. 

Mfg


----------



## D3N$0 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich meinen Mo-Ra3 360 LT mit 4 Stück Phobya G-Silent 18 PWM bestücken. Sollte normal funktionieren so oder?



Habe ich genau so im Einsatz, geht ohne Probleme 
Die Lüfter hängen bei mir an nem externen PWM Board mit 10 oder 20% PWM , weis nicht mehr genau und sind bis auf in leichtes Lagerschleifen, wenn man den Kopf unter den Tisch hat , nicht zu hören.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich hab gestern ein Video von JayZTwoCents angeschaut... Und bin auf eine bescheuerte Idee gekommen 
In dem Video baut er 4x 480er in einem Gestell als externer Radi zusammen.

WEnn man das ganze etwas kleiner denkt, zB. mit den B-Waren 280er Radis aus dem Aquatuning-Shop, könnte das ein erschwinglicher Ersatz zum Mora sein..
Mit 3x280 kommt man fast an die Fläche vom Mora 360 ran, kostet aber die hälfte (75€)

Dann noch Fittings dazu 6x5€, 6x Arctic P14 PWM PST 8€ und n paar Alu-Winkel als Gestell ~10€
Kommt man auf 155€ Gesamtpreis

Könnte man sich überlegen


----------



## D3N$0 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich behaupte mal vorsichtig das der Mora aber besser kühlt und einen besseren Aiflow hat.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



D3N$0 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte mal vorsichtig das der Mora aber besser kühlt und einen besseren Aiflow hat.


Davon gehe ich aus, aber Geld spielt halt auch immer ne Rolle, und wer bock hat zu basteln... Warum nicht?


----------



## MD61 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Davon gehe ich aus, aber Geld spielt halt auch immer ne Rolle, und wer bock hat zu basteln... Warum nicht?



Zuviel gebastel will ich dann auch nicht......ich werde dann eher auf die Variante mit dem Mo-Ra3 360 LT setzen


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ansonsten evtl. noch eine ALternative: Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## MD61 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Ansonsten evtl. noch eine ALternative: Phobya G-Changer NOVA 1080 Radiator 60mm - Full Copper | Radiatoren aktiv | Radiatoren | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany



Hatte ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen.....mal schauen welcher Radiator es dann wird......leider ist die Auswahl an 180er Lüftern sehr überschaubar.....


----------



## ludscha (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Du kannst auch die Siverstone drauf schnallen, hat ein Kumpel von mir, da die Coolermaster damals eingestellt wurden.


----------



## MD61 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Was haltet ihr von dem Airplex Gigant 1680 mit 2 Stück 180er Lüftern? Wäre doch auch eine alternative oder nicht?


----------



## v3nom (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Auf jeden Fall! Leider knackiger Preis. Im Luxx verkauft einer den 3360er Gigant


----------



## MD61 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Der ist mir dann doch zu groß! Von der Kühlleistung ist der 1680 besser als der Mo-Ra3? Vermutlich schon oder?


----------



## Tudelutu (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Mit dem habe ich mich auch schonmal beschäftigt.
Soweit ich mich erinnere ist das Ding fast als AiO WaKü zu verstehen, da die Pumpe auch mit drin ist. Lediglich die zu kühlenden Elemente müssen noch mit dran.
Wenn ich dann aber in Reviews lesen muss, dass das Ding zu laut ist, gebe ich dafür keine 500€ aus^^


----------



## MD61 (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich glaube nicht dass bei dem normalen eine Pumpe dabei ist oder? Da sind ja auch keine Lüfter dabei!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MD61 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Hallo Community,

Habe mein System jetzt eine Weile getestet. Habe jetzt so ziemlich das Maximum an Radiatorfläche im Case verbaut. Trotzdem erreicht mein Wasser mit 800 RPM Lüfterdrehzahl nach ca. einer Stunde Spielzeit (The Division 2, GPU 99%) 40°C. Hab dann mal das gleiche ohne Seitenfenster getestet und maximal 34°C Wassertemperatur erreicht. Vermutlich also ein Airflow Problem oder? Jedoch kann ich hinten am Case maximal 2 Stück 80 mm Lüfter montieren. Glaubt ihr die Montage der hinteren Lüfter verbessert das Problem wenigstens ein bisschen? Kann das Gehäuse nicht dauerhaft offen lassen, da mein kleiner Zwerg sonst Hand anlegen würde [emoji23].

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus 6T mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. März 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Teste mit der Lüfterausrichtung auf den Radiatoren herum...für 6Grad würde ICH aber kein Hampelmann mehr machen. Mit den 34 Grad schaffst ja auch nix, was du mit 40 net schaffst^^


----------



## Gast20190527 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

was stört dich an den 40 grad denn? Ist doch noch völlig okay. Im Sommer wirds bissl mehr, aber die Komponenten sind ja bis 60 Grad ausgelegt meistens. Das wirst du nicht erreichen.


----------



## MD61 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit den 40°C. Ich wollte nur wissen wie weit die Temperatur generell steigen darf in Bezug auf den Sommer. Sind 50°C noch OK oder schon an der Grenze? Mit den Temperaturen meiner Komponenten (CPU, GPU) bin ich absolut zufrieden!

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus 6T mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Gast20190527 (31. März 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Die Grenze ist dort, wo deine Komponenten aufgeben. 50 Grad wasser im Sommer sind kein Thema, darf sogar mehr sein. Die meisten Komponenten halten wie gesagt die 60 Grad aus.


----------



## Tudelutu (31. März 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Und ich werd schon unruhig wenn die Temps kurz vor 35° sind^^ 
Wusste gar nicht, dass die Pumpe so viel Temperatur ab kann


----------



## MD61 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich finde leider für meine AGB/Pumpen Combo keine maximale Betriebstemperatur im Internet (Bykski). Aber 60°C wird die schon schaffen oder?


----------



## v3nom (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Was willst du denn mit 60°C Wasser noch kühlen?


----------



## MD61 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



v3nom schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mit 60°C Wasser noch kühlen?


Es geht mir um die maximale Betriebstemperatur.

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus 6T mit Tapatalk.


----------



## WhoRainZone (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



MD61 schrieb:


> Ich finde leider für meine AGB/Pumpen Combo keine maximale Betriebstemperatur im Internet (Bykski). Aber 60°C wird die schon schaffen oder?


Das müsste ne modifizierte DDC sein (entspricht etwa der DDC 310 von ALC) und da liegt die max. Betriebstemperatur bei 60°C


----------



## Nightmarewalker (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Aquacomputer & Co. empfehlen unter 50° Wassertemp. , da sonst Schäden an Pumpe nicht ausgeschlossen sind ( und sogar die Garantie Flöten geht, lt. tel Auskunft bei AC sowie EK ).


----------



## MD61 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Bravo.....jetzt steht 50°C gegen 60°C. Und was stimmt jetzt? [emoji23][emoji85][emoji848][emoji2957]

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus 6T mit Tapatalk.


----------



## Nightmarewalker (1. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Aquacomputer Anleitung Aquastream Ultimate Seite 58 Punkt 20.1 : Medientemperatur 0-50°

Zum Vergleich: 
Schon mal einen 50 bzw. 60° Heißen Heizkörper angefasst ?
Meine Vorlauftemperatur in meinen Heizkreisen liegt in etwa bei 50° wenn es -20° ( und kälter ) draußen ist und dass mit Heizkörpern = keine Fußbodenheizung.


----------



## v3nom (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

und wenn man dann noch davon ausgeht das eine GPU 15-20°C über der Wassertemp liegt...


----------



## Tudelutu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Exakt. Wenn deine Wassertemperatur die 50° erreicht, stimmt irgendetwas ganz gewaltig nicht mit deiner Kühlung. Kann ja dann nur an der Radiatorkühlung liegen. 
Es sollte quasi nicht zur Debatte stehen, was die einzelnen Komponenten abkönnen und was nicht, wenn du deine Graka und/oder deine CPU kühlen willst. Bei 50° Wassertemperatur kann man ja kaum noch von "kühlen" sprechen^^


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Noch dazu: 
Die Schläuche machen dass sowieso nicht lange mit ( außer Industrieschläuche ).
Es ist noch Gravierender als mit Luftkühlung ( da bei Luftkühlung ALLE Komponenten wenigstens mehr Luftumschlag haben als mit Wakü ) , da die anderen Bauteile ( z.b. Mainboard,Speicher,Netzeil usw. - je nachdem was sonst noch Verbaut ist ) Extremst darunter Leiden.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

@MD61 Welche Bykski Kombo hast du denn?

Da sprechen wir dann nämlich entweder von einer DDC oder einer D5.
Die Aquastream Ultimate ist ja was anderes 


Es kommt ja auch immer auf den Aufstellungsort des Rechners an, ich muss mir für meinen noch unbedingt was überlegen 

Der steht unterm Tisch in der Ecke, wodurch die Wärme nicht nach oben weg kann, da hab ich relativ schnell die 38°C Wasser, und das bei 7x120, 2x140 Fläche xD


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Mein Vorschlag:
Halte die Wassertemp. unter 35° für ein Langes Leben Sämtlicher Bauteile.
Besorge dir einen Mora 420 mit Schnelltrennis + 4x200er Noctuas und deine Temp. Probleme sollten Geschichte sein + Unbedingt im Gehäuse 2 Lüfter auf 3,3 bzw. 5V Laufen Lassen wegen Airflow von den Restlichen Komponenten.
Solltest du der "Ich höre das Gras Wachsen" Fraktion gehören ( so wie ich )) ) dann benötigst du halt mehrere 420er Moras oder ( Wesentlich Günstiger ) machst es so wie ich mit meinem Klein-Lkw-Kühler mit 600x600x80 Netzmaße und knapp 15L Wasservolumen mit Reinem Destl Wasser und etwas Pkw Frostschutz siehe sysProfile: ID: 175937 - Wector .


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Falls du mich meinst 
Ich habe mir extra das Enthoo Primo geholt, dass ich mir den Mora sparen kann, nur leider die Größe etwas unterschätzt 
An dem vorherigen Aufstellungsort war nicht genug Platz für das Monster, das Einzige, was übrig blieb war dann unterm Tisch.
Da staut sich dann die Wärme, und er zieht die immer wieder durch den Radi, sodass er dann eher heizt als kühlt.
Aktuell gehts noch, aber in meiner Dachgeschosswohnung hab ich im Sommer zT. geschmeidige 20° mehr als jetzt.

Hätte ich von Anfang an mit Mora geplant, hätte ich mir ein kleineres Case als den Kühlschrank gekauft


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

@WhoRainZone 

Dann musst/solltest du erst Recht SOFORT mit dem Mora Arbeiten, ansonsten sehe Ich Schwarz mit der Lebensdauer ( mal abgesehen von dem Hitzestau unter dem Tisch ).
Was denkst du was Passieren wird ( Temp. + Hardware -  Technisch ) wenn dann dieser Sommer noch Heiser wird als der vorherige ???

P.S. Trotz Mora kannst du ja die inneren Lüfter auf 200-300 U/min wegen dem ( fast ) nicht vorhandenen Airflow  Laufen Lassen ODER du platzierst der Rechner Total woanders hin und arbeitest mit Verlängerungskabeln ( für alles ).


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Das sind alles Probleme um die ich mich kümmere, wenns soweit ist 
Für so nen Loop reicht dann meine DDC auch nicht mehr etc. 
Das zieht nen riesen Rattenschwanz rum


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Ich habe jetzt eine Aquastream XT Ultra ( zuvor eine Eheim 1048 mit teilweise mit bis zu 8m Schlauch ) und komme damit aus also wirst du auch mit deiner DDC auskommen.
Dir genügen 30 - 40L locker an Durchfluss um alles zuverlässig zu Kühlen ( ich hatte Anfangs 25l und es hat gekühlt ).


----------



## MD61 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Hallo Leute. Ich glaube ihr habt mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe noch nie mehr als die 41°C erreicht. Ich habe gestern noch ca. 4 Stunden am Stück gespielt und die Wassertemperatur blieb konstant zwischen 39°C und maximal 41°C. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen wie weit ich gehen kann bevor ich etwas an meiner Lüfterdrehzahl sowie Pumpendrehzahl ändere. Die 800 RPM der Lüfter sowie die 1.800 RPM der Pumpe finde ich für mich gerade perfekt. Bei der Wassertemperatur von 40°C habe ich 48°C CPU und 50° GPU was ich doch in Ordnung finde. Selbst wenn das Wasser 50°C hätte (kann ich jedoch verhindern), wären meine Komponenten mit 60°C immer noch kühler als Luftgekühlt. Meine 2080 Ti hat unter Luft sehr schnell wesentlich höhere Temperaturen erreicht und war dabei sehr störend laut.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Jetzt sag doch mal, welche Pumpen/AGB-Kombi du hast, dann kann man dir dazu Auskunft geben


----------



## MD61 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Jetzt sag doch mal, welche Pumpen/AGB-Kombi du hast, dann kann man dir dazu Auskunft geben



Sorry.....es handelt sich um folgende Kombi:

Bykski Pumpen-AGB-Kombi


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

[FONT=&quot]*Bykski Pumpe mit eingebautem AGB*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]*Material:* ABS + PMMA +Aluminium
*Max. Umdrehungen:* 5000 rpm
*Strom:* DC12V max 15W
*Förderleistung:* 600l/Stunde
*Arbeitstemperatur bei 4000rpm:* ca. 45°
*Max Förderdistanz:* 6Meter
*Maße Pumpe:* 62x62x52,5mm
*Maße (AGB):* 50x96mm 
*LED: *Ja

Ist eine DDC mit 15W, bei max RPM maximal Wasser 45°, weil sonst die Pumpe überhitzt (die DDC werden ziemlich warm) je niedriger die RPM, desto höher die max Temp vom Wasser. 
Wenn du deine jetzt bei 1800RPM laufen lässt, sind 50° absolut kein Problem.

Die Angaben sind außerdem sehr oft niedriger gesetzt, als nötig, um als Hersteller abgesichert zu sein [/FONT]


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Trotz alle dem ist die Gpu bzw. Cpu nochmals wesentlich Wärmer als das Wasser.
Man (n) braucht keine Wasserkühlung mit 50-60°heißem Wasser.
Dann kann Ich gleich beim Morpheus = Luftkühlung bleiben.
Die Ganzen Dichtungen usw. sind nicht dafür ausgelegt ( 1-2 mal kurzfristig ).


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

und wenn man mal die schläuche auf tüllen mit >50°C mit schläuchen auf tüllen bei <50°C vergleicht wird man merken wie leichtgängig man die doch plötzlich drehen, schieben, lösen der verbindung etc...  kann, dann wird man paranoid und braucht plötzlich ne menge Schlauchschellen oder sorgt für max 40°C wassertemp .... eigene erfahrung


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> und wenn man mal die schläuche auf tüllen mit >50°C mit schläuchen auf tüllen bei <50°C vergleicht wird man merken wie leichtgängig man die doch plötzlich drehen, schieben, lösen der verbindung etc...  kann, dann wird man paranoid und braucht plötzlich ne menge Schlauchschellen oder sorgt für max 40°C wassertemp .... eigene erfahrung



Tja, anscheinend haben Wir ( einschließlich den Herstellern ) für einige hier, viel zu wenig Erfahrung.

P.S.: Es gibt für alles Spezielle Sachen ( Spezielle  Hochtemperatur-Schläuche-Dichtungen-Pumpen usw. ), jedoch Reden Wir hier über normale PC  Wakü  und dessen Komponenten.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Versuch mal zB. EK ZMT 16/11 von Compression Fittings zu ziehen...
Man muss nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen, viele Dinge sind Subjektiv (Lautstärke zB.)
Und nur weil jemand nachfragt, bis wohin das klar geht heißt nicht, dass das das Ziel ist, sondern ob es schlimm ist, wenn das mal passiert.

Dass man mit >50°C Wasser nicht mehr richtig kühlt ist klar, meine top-Benches hab ich im Winter mit offenem Fenster bei 16° Wassertemp gemacht (Ja, ja, was man nicht alles macht ) Und nicht für jeden ist ein MoRa als Universallösung optimal. Auch, wenn es von der Kühlleistung das Beste ist, nicht jeder möchte nen Externen Radi rumstehen haben, geschweige denn kaufen und mit Lüftern bestücken.

Also kommt doch einfach mal wieder runter.


----------



## Tudelutu (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Hm... Ich schätze mal nicht, dass cann0nf0dder irgendetwas böse gemeint hat.
Ich glaube auch, dass ihr etwas von Thema abweicht ;P

@cann0nf0dder: Zur Paranoia: Ich hab gestern meinen Rechner komplett durchleuchtet, weil im GPU-Kühler neue Blasen dazugekommen sind^^ War aber nix 

Einen MORA möchte ich auch nicht. Ich denke mit meinem Tower 900 bin ich schon ganz gut bedient, was Platz für Radiatoren angeht. Das Wasser steigt damit nie über 36°C


----------



## Nightmarewalker (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

@WhoRainZone 
Du redest aber auch wieder von Sachen die nichts ( aber auch rein gar nichts, außer du wolltest einen kleinen Teilbereich von Googles Servern Kühlen ))))))))   ) mit PC Wakü zu tun haben. )))
Ich habe auch Sachen aus dem Industriebereich bei mir verbaut und trotzdem ( der Hardware wegen ) bleibt bei mir die Wassertemp. unter 35° ( auch im Sommer ).


----------



## MD61 (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



WhoRainZone schrieb:


> Versuch mal zB. EK ZMT 16/11 von Compression Fittings zu ziehen...
> Man muss nicht immer von sich selbst auf andere schließen, viele Dinge sind Subjektiv (Lautstärke zB.)
> Und nur weil jemand nachfragt, bis wohin das klar geht heißt nicht, dass das das Ziel ist, sondern ob es schlimm ist, wenn das mal passiert.
> 
> ...



Danke danke danke.....du hast mich genau richtig verstanden. Ich wollte damit nicht sagen dass 50°C oder 60°C mein Ziel ist. Dass mit solch einer Temperatur kaum noch Kühlleistung vorhanden ist war mir auch klar. Ich wollte einfach nur wissen bis zu welcher Temperatur der Betrieb meines Systems undbedenklich ist. In diesem Fall werde ich meine Lüfterkurve für den Sommer auf jeden Fall so einrichten, dass die Wassertemperatur stabil um die 40°C läuft. Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle für das Feedback.


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Nightmarewalker schrieb:


> @WhoRainZone
> Du redest aber auch wieder von Sachen die nichts ( aber auch rein gar nichts, außer du wolltest einen kleinen Teilbereich von Googles Servern Kühlen ))))))))   ) mit PC Wakü zu tun haben. )))
> Ich habe auch Sachen aus dem Industriebereich bei mir verbaut und trotzdem ( der Hardware wegen ) bleibt bei mir die Wassertemp. unter 35° ( auch im Sommer ).


Ok? Lautstärke und externe Radis haben nichts mit PC-WaKü zu tun? 
weißt du da mehr als ich?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



Nightmarewalker schrieb:


> ...


Das sind erfahrungen mit privater Hardware, man testet ja seinen mora auch mal passiv und im Gegensatz zu industriellen Schläuchen dehnen die sich mehr und werden weicher bei den Temperaturen, da muss nichts passieren aber bombenfest auf den Tüllen sitzende Schläuche sind bei höheren temps plötzlich gar nicht mehr so fest....  es ist halt mehr zu beachten als nur die betriebstemp der Pumpe


----------



## WhoRainZone (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*



cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> Das sind erfahrungen mit privater Hardware, man testet ja seinen mora auch mal passiv und im Gegensatz zu industriellen Schläuchen dehnen die sich mehr und werden weicher bei den Temperaturen, da muss nichts passieren aber bombenfest auf den Tüllen sitzende Schläuche sind bei höheren temps plötzlich gar nicht mehr so fest....  es ist halt mehr zu beachten als nur die betriebstemp der Pumpe


Klar, bei den ZMT Schläuchen ist, zumindest bei meinen Ditzingen, das Ganze so fest, dass man die nur mit seehr viel Gewalt runterbringt.

Der EK Duraclear verhält sich ähnlich, kann aber auch an meinen compression Fittings liegen. Sind von XSPC, die halten Bombe


----------



## IICARUS (2. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Für meine Schläuche die zu meinem Mora gehen habe ich sogar 13mm Tüllen verwendet und mein 16/10er Schlauch drauf gesteckt. Die bekomme ich ohne runter schneiden nicht mehr ab. 

Grund war meine Frau, da sie zum Putzen gerne mal was zur Seite stellt und ich sicher gehen wollte das da nie ein Schlauch mit der Zeit abgehen kann. 
Das nächste mal verwende ich aber 11mm Tüllen, die reichen auch aus, denn den Schlauch auf die 13mm drauf zu bekommen war nicht ganz ohne. 
Aber wo ein Willen ist führt auch ein Weg.


----------



## MD61 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Radiatorfläche für CPU und GPU*

Kurzes Update: Habe jetzt einen 80 mm Lüfter hinten am Gehäuse angebracht (zwei haben nicht Platz). Macht so gut wie keinen Unterschied. Jedoch habe ich mal kurz die Spannungen bei CPU und GPU manuell nach unten gesetzt. Bei gleichbleibender Leistung ein paar °C eingespart. Bin soweit zufrieden......ob dann doch eine externe Lösung her muss wird der Sommer zeigen [emoji23][emoji85][emoji1787][emoji2957][emoji51]

Gesendet von meinem OnePlus 6T mit Tapatalk.


----------

